# beaver skulls done euro with beetles?



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

does anyone know who could do a couple of beaver skulls i caught this year with beetles? just want to have the skulls done up and look nice. thanks


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

"Bug to the Bone" in Fountain, MI isn't too far south of Arcadia.
Jody does great work with skulls. _http://users.jackpine.net/bugtobone/_Good luck.


----------

